# ICS für DSL und Netzwerk Problem unter XP



## Radhad (24. März 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe ein größeres Problem, welches ich nicht so ganz verstehe...
Ich habe hier einen PC (XP Pro) mit 2 Netzwerkkarten, eine für mein DSL Moden, die andere für meinen Switch. An dem Switch sind 2 Laptops (einer ME ein anderer XP Home) angeschlossen. Eigentlich verstehe ich recht viel von Netzwerken und bei XP verstehe ich absolut null. Mal funktioniert mein Netzwerk, so dass sich die XP Rechner finden, und man auf den ME zugreifen kann, und jetzt ist das Netzwerk wieder völlig weg. Weder Ping noch Computersuche helfen momentan. Ich habe schon viele Variationen ausprobiert, von automatisch bezogenen IP-Adressen über verschiedene Klassen an IP Adressen *nur mit denen, die für LAN sind logischerweise*, jedoch läuft es nun garnicht mehr, dabei soll wenigstens der Laptop mit XP Home auf das Internet zugreifen können, der ME Rechner ist nicht so wichtig. Kann mir jemand helfen? Achja, heute gab es auch ein Phänomen. Ohne ein einwandfreies Netzwerk hat der XP Home Rechner über die Internetverbindung des XP Pro Rechner ein Windows Update installiert, jedoch konnte ich keine Seite aufrufen. Hoffentlich weiß jemand was ich tuen kann  Danke schonmal im vorraus! Falls möglich bitte die Antwort per ICQ schicken.

MfG Radhad


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2003)

Ich nehm mal an dass die Internet-Freigabe unf dem WinXP rechner mit Modem gemacht wurde.

Hast du irgend ne Firewall, bzw hast du die interne WinXP Firewall deaktiviert??


----------



## Radhad (25. März 2003)

ich habe die winxp firewall von anfang an ausgeschaltet, und früher hatte ich mal ne firewall, aber mittlerweile habe ich sie wegen zu hohem performance verlust nicht mehr auf dem rechner, der laptop mit xp home hat keine firewall installiert und dort ist auch die xp firewall deaktivert.

das dsl modem habe ich mit treibern aus dem internet von einem studenten installiert, RASPPPoE 0.98b ist momentan drauf


----------



## Radhad (28. März 2003)

wär net schlecht wenn ich eine antwort bekommen würde, ich kann meinen pc fast garnicht mehr nutzen wegen meiner family


----------



## dfd1 (28. März 2003)

Naja, Stress nicht. MI und DO bin ich wegen der Schule eh selten bei tutorials.de

Wenn das Ping nicht mehr funktioniert, seh ich schon recht dunkel. Bist du dir sicher, dass die Kabel korrekt sind, bzw. die IPs auch zu einander ähnlich??

so ein Config-Beispiel:

PC1:
IP: 192.168.1.1
Subnetmaske: 255.255.255.0

PC2:
IP: 192.168.1.2
Subnetmaske: 255.255.255.0

PC3:
IP: 192.168.1.3
Subnetmaske: 255.255.255.0

Die Subnet-Maske MUSS übereinstimmen. Und in diesem Beispiel MÜSSEN die ersten 3 Zahlen der IP auch identisch sein. Wenn dem nicht so ist, wird dir auch ein Ping nicht viel bringen.

Mal schaun ob ich heute abend zuhause online bin. Dann werde ich dich via ICQ anquatschen.


Greetz:
dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Radhad (31. März 2003)

gut, ich werd das heute nachmittag mal ausprobieren  der laptop war die letzten tage net zuhause


----------



## Radhad (31. März 2003)

ich hab hier jetzt das buch Windows XP von MArkt + Technik, selbst damit bekomme ich nichts hin... es ist zum kotzen dieses betriebssystem... achja, deine Einstellungen da hab ich auch mal probiert, geht auch nicht.... Ich habe vorher imer mit den IP's 192.168.0.1 bzw. 192.168.0.2 gearbeitet, aber der will die auch net nehmen ^^ subnet mask ist klar dass die überall 255.255.255.0 sein müssen... sollte ich vielleicht mal IP Class B nehmen?


----------



## Radhad (1. April 2003)

so, hab das netzwerk nun umkonfiguriert...

folgendes hat sich geändert:
 - DSL Modem am Switch angeschlossen über Crossover Kabel am Uplink Port
 - "Server Rechner" hat nur noch eine Netzwerkkarte
 - Die Rechner finden sich, egal ob der Laptop eine feste oder eine automatisch zugewiesene IP hat

wie bekomme ich nun das ICS hin ohne den Assistenten? *der nicht richtig funktioniert da er mir das Netzwerk zerballert*

Server IP: 192.168.0.10
Client IP: 192.168.0.11
SubnetMask: jeweils 255.255.255.0


----------



## Paule (3. April 2003)

kann man das nicht ganz einfach mit nem rechtsklick auf die i-net verbindung in der taskleiste rechts unten , und dann auf eigenschaften , machen ?


----------



## Radhad (5. April 2003)

klar kann man das, nur funktioniert es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Radhad (8. April 2003)

neue problematik: der ME Rechner hat trotz umstellung der IP immer unter ipconfig die IP 0.0.0.0 und somit kann er nicht im netzwerk gefunden werden. wo liegt da das problem im system und wie kann ich dies beheben?


----------

